# suggest me a good wi-fi router with built in modem



## viruses (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Guys looking to purchase a good wi-fi router with built in modem for my airtel broadband connection.Please suggest me a powerful one as I need to acess it from 1st floor, what will be it price approx.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2009)

It's better to buy just a wifi router (without the modem). Use Airtel's modem, and use your own router. Will be much cheaper.


----------



## viruses (Aug 8, 2009)

also please tell me how do I set up a wi-fi connection where I can access internet from my laptop as well as the dsl connection is meant for my desktop.do I need additional resources?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanks kalpik but I am new to wi-fi, do I need additional hardware apart from the router?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

just few hours ago, my friend bought Linksys ADSL2+ Gateway for 3.5k. Terrific and it has presets for Airtel MTNL and BSNL DSL connections. 

His is 1500sq. ft. 3BHK and the router was set in hall and he is getting network to every corner in his house (including farthest balcony).

And the setup was damn easy. all we had to enter is 

1) select which DSL connection being used
2) account userid and password
3) WPA2 new key!

That's it. and the installation was a breeze, thanks to LELA interface. It just rocks.

SERIOUSLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and this is much better than using an Airtel modem and Linksys router. Wireless router is to clear cables and if you use both, you need to have

1) two power cables for modem and router
2) DSL cable from splitter to modem
3) LAN cable from modem to router

and you skip two cables if you use ADSL2+ router!!!

Note: Haven't checked how the signal is between floors. heard that it's not the strongest to push signal between floors


----------



## viruses (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks desibond,where did he buy it from as I am also from bangalore


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

Golcha, SP Road. you better check online reviews and comments about n/w coverage between floors 

btw, the one that my friend bought is wireless-G gateway. if your laptop supports wireless-N, better get draft-N router and it will have lot lot more coverage but costs around 5k I think.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

The ADSL2+ Wifi Gateway desiibond is talking about is Linksys WAG54G or it's sibling WAG54G2. You can always rely on Linksys for good Wifi range. 

I'll also suggest the Netgear DG834Gv5 but I don't have faith in the "push on/off buttons" of Netgear routers.  Interface is very good though.

D-link DSL-2640B is also a good option but it has a crappy interface. 

All above mentioned are ADSL2+, 4 switch LAN and WLAN/Wifi routers.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2009)

It's WAG54G2.


----------



## viruses (Aug 17, 2009)

got a adsl2+ linksys ruoter with modem WAG54G2 from golcha in sp road today an the price was 2500- down a 1000 bucks in few days.it was the last piece available there however the sales man at the cash counter was very rude


----------

